# تشكيل البراغي والصواميل



## ودبيلا (27 مارس 2007)

صناعة المسامير في الوطن العربي تكاد ان تكون معدومة تماما ماهو السبب في ذلك .
هل هو ذيادة تكاليف الانتاج كما يدعون ام هو عدم معرفة المهندسين بمكائن تشكيل المسامير 
هذة الاليات الرائعة .... ام ماذا


----------



## صناعي1 (28 مارس 2007)

اعتقد ان هذه الصناعة موجودة، فمثلا في الاردن يوجد مصانع للمسامير، لكن قد يكون حجم الانتاج يكفي للسوق المحلي فقط. و فعلا هذه الصناعة لا تتعدى التقطيع و التشطيب


----------



## ودبيلا (28 مارس 2007)

مشكور ياصناعي 1 علي الرد ... لم اقصد بمعدومة تمام بمعني اللفظ .
ولكن لم تفي بالفرض مثلا يوجد مصانع في السعودية مثل / مصنع الرياض للقطع المعدنية في الرياض و مصنع معدنية في الجبيل و مصنع الراشد للمثبتات في الخُبر ولكن جميعها لا تغطي الاحتياجات الاسواق المحلية مما ادى الي استيرادها من الخارج مع عدم مراعات حماية المنتج الوطني .


----------



## بيت لحم (2 أبريل 2007)

*على صغرها ولكن !!!*

مرحبا 
اود ان اقول بان هناك مصنعا في رام الله في الضفة الغربية في فلسطين يقوم بتصيع المسلمير بكفاءة عالية ولكن نتيجة للحصار والظروف الصعبة فلايمكنهم مباراة المستورد والاسرائيلي الذيب يملا السوق
وشكرا


----------



## [email protected] (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكور و ما قصرت
على هالموضوع الشيق و المفيد


----------



## علاءالدين (22 يونيو 2009)

ماذا لو عملت واحدا في الاردن كم التكلفة المالية المتوقعة لسعر الماكنات ومتطلبات الانتاج.
هل يستطيع احد ان يخبرني بذلك؟


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (25 يونيو 2009)

مالك دمك حامي يا علاء الدين بدك تعمل مصنع على طول هههههه
أنا بأيد فكرتك ونطاق تفكيرك ، لأازم احنا نحاول نصنع كل شيء لا ننتظر الآخرين حتى يصنعوا إلنا


----------



## eng.sami (1 يوليو 2009)

الصناعة هذه منتشرة بكثرة فعلا ولكنها لا تكفى الاحتياجات المحلية ونستورد جزء كبير من الصين .


----------



## omar abdelsadek (27 يناير 2010)

الصناعة هذه منتشرة بكثرة فعل


----------



## waelmd (17 فبراير 2010)

أود معرفة مصانع بمصر للمسامير لانى فعلا وجدت مصانع بالكامل تتوقف لعدم وجود مسمار معين وغير متوفر


----------



## ثائر داود (17 فبراير 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء نحن في بلادنا العربيه الشقيقه لا نهتم لما تصنعه ايدينا بل نهتم لما يصنعه الغرب والبلاد الاخرى ونهمل ما يمكننا فعله ونتجاهله 
فهذه ايضا مشكله بحد ذاتها وكثير من مصانعنا نحن العرب انهارت بسبباختيارنا لما هو مستورد 
ارجو المعذره من الجميع


----------



## mansr (23 فبراير 2010)

مكينة البراغي سعرها رخيص 2000 دولار اقصى حد....
لكن لا املك فكره عن سعر المواد الاوليه لانتاج المسامير
يوجد على Youtube مقاطع فيديو عن كيفية عمل المكينة


----------

